# New Summer Camp Blog Page



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I've been working on this for a while and finally have it ready to the point of sharing. Please forgive the commercial aspects of it (cleared it with moderators first) - I'm sharing with the forum because:

A) I'm kind of proud of the work I did - it's outside my normal comfort envelope, and

B) Just thought that a lot of the forum members might enjoy the content, pictures, vidoes, etc. of the Dakota Summer Camp experience. I might add/tweak a few things, but am super busy right now so for the time being it is what it is. The rain day yesterday went to good use. I hope you enjoy.

www.willowyndranchcamp.blogspot.com
Ken


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Great work
Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I like it. Almost like I've been there. :

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/10/final-post-about-sd-written-on-way-back.html

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken - looks like an advertisement - I could careless !!!! put the pup in the field were they belong - beats the **** out of a pup on death row - the forum POINTS out so many ways to put the the mutt in a place they were bred to be in - your heart is pure !!!!! I have no complaints = there is no money in what you do - sometimes LoVe does rule the day ! could V a song !!! I'm just a child of the 60's - ROCK ON !!!!! LOL


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Ken,

Bailey and I may have to join you this fall. Really is a fantastic place and truly a place where bird dogs can really develop. 

The website is very impressive by the way. ;D 

Added link to the summer camp to my blog.

Rod


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Ken, can I be your intern? 8) 8)

RT


----------

